# [Q] can't open sdcard update.zip bad Install aborted



## mattcee (May 5, 2011)

I have a HTC Desire GSM, I have follwed Linkslovesandroids guide for Noobs on how to root the device all the way through to adding a custom ROM with no problems however when I try a new ROM I get the above error. I have tried various ROM's I have renamed the file to update.zip, checking that windows has not named it as update.zip.zip. I have recreated the partition on the SDCARD using gparted all other stps in the guide were successful I cannot see what I am doing wrong, I am a noob so obviously doing something wrong, can anybody help please? This was an excellent guide form Linkslovesandroid but it is frustrating being so close and not able to load a custom ROM, my ophone is back to factory defaults very uncool.


----------



## enreka_tr (May 5, 2011)

redownload and reextract again will fix maybe with an another dl link or version


----------



## mattcee (May 6, 2011)

I have tried with several different ROM's but it always comes up with the the same error, it's so frustrating to be so close and still not able to complete the task. 

thanks

Matt


----------



## SuperDM (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Guys.. I have a Dell Streak 5 ... and I have the same issue... 

I have not been able to install the new 1.9.1  rom =(

I have tried everything that I know... but it did not work.

I created the install.txt file, and I downloaded (in different ways) the update-1.9.1.zip file. I use StreakDroid and I face the error:

-- Installing: SDCARD:update.zip
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
E:Can't open /sdcard/update.zip
(bad)
Installation Aborted.


Any help is welcome !!!!  Thank you guys =)


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 15, 2011)

Delete the ROM in your PC then redownload again, rename to update.zip and put it in your phone's SD Card. 

Is your phone rooted? if so, disable signature verification in recovery. Also are you trying to upgrade to Gingerbread?


----------



## sweetnsour (Aug 15, 2011)

try manually directing the phone to the file (by using install zip from sdcard instead of apply update from sdcard)


----------



## Kajolas (Sep 25, 2011)

I am also having this issue, can someone give a solution?


----------



## hoangminh (Sep 25, 2011)

Cwm version you use some? or update from the original !


----------



## petar17 (Jan 7, 2012)

hi...
I have the same problem, but I'm trying to back from ICS to GB...

I've also tried installing another ICS but the same problem... What happens also when I try to restore my backups, it also gives me error that goes like 'MD5 mismatch'...

Does anyone knows what might be the problem..?

thanks


----------



## sargeras (Mar 23, 2012)

i have the same problem

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------

i changed my cwm . buy it didn't work !!!!


----------



## aigarslv (Mar 23, 2012)

I think that your problem is due to Recovery not validatng signatures on your update.zip files. I have CWM-based Recovery v5.5.0.4 and there is an option to toggle signature verification.


----------



## systym (Apr 14, 2012)

aigarslv said:


> I think that your problem is due to Recovery not validatng signatures on your update.zip files. I have CWM-based Recovery v5.5.0.4 and there is an option to toggle signature verification.

Click to collapse



I have the same problem and have toggled signature verification on and off. It makes no difference. Keeps saying Install aborted. 

Been at it for 2 days now. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Awarebeyond (May 13, 2012)

*Solution: (Bad) Installation Aborted & Error mounting /sd-ext!*

I, using *HTC Wildfire S (Marvel) S-Off*, had the exact same problem.
Had tried almost everything, & was now even unable to flash the Roms previously flashed to this Device. (Tried All Sorts of Wiping!)

It all suddenly happened, after I forced the "_recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.8-marvel.img_" into the device (With "_Wildfire_S_CWM_Recovery_"),
& partitioned my SD with *fat32* & some _ext3/4_  (_Don't quite remember!_), due to the reason that I was currently using "_update-cm-7.2.0-RC1-marvel-03_29_2012_", (*The Unofficial CyanogenMod*) which didn't have any _Google Market_ (*Google Play*), & was not even accepting *APK* Installations (_Unknown sources Checked!_), & had a previous version of _Rom Manager_ (_Unable to update_), with the old *ClockworkMod Recovey* in it. (_...Some 5.0.0.2 version_).
(_And It wasn't even able to boot into the Recovery after Flashing to this CyanogenMod Rom!_)

(Tsk Tsk Tsk ... Now I was unable to flash any Rom! & became Rom Less, on this device, for that Moment.)
 (Tried *Se7en* Different Roms, including *Stock Rom *"_PG76IMG_Marvel_HTC_Europe_2.13.401.2_Radio_47.23a.35.3035H_7.53.39.03M_release_225747_signed_")
(But recieved the same Errors on all of 'em)

*Without Toggling any Signature Verification, I recieved the following!*


> Installing /sdcard/update-cm-7.2.0-RC1-marvel-03_29_2012.zip
> Finding update package...
> Opening update package...
> E:Can't open /sdcard/update-cm-7.2.0-RC1-marvel-03_29_2012.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



*And the following, when I Toggled the Signature Verification, for any Rom!*


> Installing /sdcard/update-cm-7.2.0-RC1-marvel-03_29_2012.zip
> Finding update package...
> Opening update package...
> Verifying update package...
> ...

Click to collapse



*And This, when I tried to format /sd-ext (From Mounts and Storage Menu)!*


> Formatting /sd-ext...
> Error mounting /sd-ext!
> Skipping format...
> Done.

Click to collapse




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Solution! (Discovered by Logic & Experimenting) . . . *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​



> *(Note: Must Use SDcard of size larger than 2 GB!)*
> First Reformat the SDcard with "SD Formatter", the following way:-

Click to collapse




> Download & Install "SD Formatter".
> Use SDcard Reader to connect your SDcard to your Computer (If Possible),
> Run "SD Formatter", (It should automatically detect your connected SDcard!)
> Select Format Option & Choose the Following:-

Click to collapse




> Format Type: Full (Overwrite),
> & Format Size Adjustment: ON!
> (Once formatting is done, your SDcard would show its actual Size!)
> (Note: This is a solution within itself, to Revive the Fasle (Lunix) Partitioned SDcards that windows is unable to Read Or Detect!)

Click to collapse




> Now, Reformat the SDcard to Fat32 with Windows!
> After this 2nd Format, Copy the desired Rom (* .Zip) back into the SDcard!
> Now Mount this SDcard to your Device (& Reboot into Recovery!).
> Then Install the Rom with "ClockworkMod Recovery".
> ...

Click to collapse




> ***Still, If Something doesn't feel right, Just Manually Flash/Install your *'Boot.img'* from the Rom (* .Zip)(after formatting your SDcard with the Process mentioned above), by using "*AndroidFlasher*" & Then you just might be able to Flash/Install your Rom from the ClockworkMod Recovery . . !

Click to collapse



(My Apologies for the Inconvenience of not Providing the Links of the mentioned Softwares & Applications above!
 . . . As I am Unauthorized to Post Links until a certain amount of Contributions has been made by Myself!)

*Peace ...*


----------



## EkoTonic (Nov 3, 2012)

*Google N1 Nexus One => SD card formatting => CyanogenMod 7.2*

This was a very important step for me, after like 4+ hrs of tearing my hair out.

I had this N1 (Google's originally sold only online) Nexus One that I'm planning to use for whatev.

I did the bootloader unlock using the latest(downloaded on Nov 02 2012) SDK's *fastboot oem unlock* command.

After failing with the ClockworkMod ROM (probably the same reason due to the SD card), I've tried the Amun_Ra recovery + ROM, which is basically the same.

But, kept failing with the zip file opening during the ROM flashing. Made no sense, as the card was visible, the ROM zip checked out.

However, the SD card came from my Samsung GSII, and was formatted in that device.

Then I bumped into this suggestion, found another SD card and formatted it with the Mac version of SD Formatter (from sdcard dot org). 

This is only relevant for those that would venture into using CGM on an N1, like me.

It's possible and not that complicated, but some of these tricks can come into play, like this card formatting.


----------



## BeautifulSnowflake (Nov 4, 2012)

I had this issue too, and realised it was a result of removing the sdcard from my pc before the zip was completely copied. Ouch!
Copied over the new zip, safely removed hardware and waited until it was finished solved the issue.


----------



## apsanchezs (Aug 5, 2013)

*too late the answer but may help others*



mattcee said:


> I have a HTC Desire GSM, I have follwed Linkslovesandroids guide for Noobs on how to root the device all the way through to adding a custom ROM with no problems however when I try a new ROM I get the above error. I have tried various ROM's I have renamed the file to update.zip, checking that windows has not named it as update.zip.zip. I have recreated the partition on the SDCARD using gparted all other stps in the guide were successful I cannot see what I am doing wrong, I am a noob so obviously doing something wrong, can anybody help please? This was an excellent guide form Linkslovesandroid but it is frustrating being so close and not able to load a custom ROM, my ophone is back to factory defaults very uncool.

Click to collapse






solved: This problem is for bad sdhc

 1-download sdformatter app
 2-format option: Full (overwrite) format, format size adjustment on.
 3-do not remove the drive during formatting
 4-be patient and wait
 5-copy the zip rom to the sd card
 6-flash
 7-enjoy


----------



## nikhilalobo (Jun 2, 2014)

*query*



apsanchezs said:


> solved: This problem is for bad sdhc
> 
> 1-download sdformatter app
> 2-format option: Full (overwrite) format, format size adjustment on.
> ...

Click to collapse





will this work with chinese rom also HTC desire VC please help


----------



## Peterotul (Aug 31, 2014)

*What the hell have I done?*



Awarebeyond said:


> I, using *HTC Wildfire S (Marvel) S-Off*, had the exact same problem.
> Had tried almost everything, & was now even unable to flash the Roms previously flashed to this Device. (Tried All Sorts of Wiping!)
> 
> It all suddenly happened, after I forced the "_recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.8-marvel.img_" into the device (With "_Wildfire_S_CWM_Recovery_"),
> ...

Click to collapse




I formatted with that programm and I can´t access to the SD card from the computer and from the mobile phone.
What did I do wrong? I followed all the steps propperly.


----------

